

Ask HN: I suck at marketing, can you give feedback on my startup's homepage?  - Tawheed

http://braintrust.io<p>I'm a designer, programmer, an entrepreneur (meaning, I've started plenty of stuff), but I'm coming to terms with the fact that I might suck at marketing and getting the actual word out.<p>Can you give me feedback on my startup's homepage and copy? Any suggestions on how I can better get the word out?
======
vorador
Clickable : <http://braintrust.io>

I've got a couple of remarks about the video :

\- I'm not sure that drum'n'bass is the right kind of music

\- You should stare at the camera instead of talking to your interviewer

\- You don't seem to be convinced by what you're saying. You have to sound
more active.

Finally, concerning the pricing options, privacy is not a commodity, ssl
should be available for every plans.

------
mgcreed
I like a lot of it, but at the same time, much of it feels it's been taken
(not improved upon) from the 37Signals book of design. From the sign up, to
the various pricing options, the way the pricing options is arranged, through
to the buttons across the site.

The video also feeds a bit "meh" i'm afraid. "Meaningful Discussion" in groups
is beginning to sound very cliched.

~~~
Tawheed
yes, a lot of this is inspired by what 37signals does, mainly because "it
works" and why re-invent the wheel, especially since I'm not looking to
innovate on this area.

thanks for the feedback on the video, if you have any ideas on how I can make
it better, that'd be great

------
mschaecher
Can you elaborate on what have been doing in terms of marketing efforts? If
you don't want to show your cards on here, you can shoot me an email if you
want schaecher.michael at gma

------
supersusan
Jeez take off the video of the startup founder and get a good lookin'
ladyactor to present it instead.

------
jarsj
You need to give a free account, or being able to try without entering my
credit card.

~~~
Tawheed
We actually do have a free account. It is in the pricing pages.

(I'm taking the feedback that since you weren't able to find it, that it is
not prominent enough)

~~~
jarsj
also don't ask for a compulsary profile picture. one can change it later if he
likes your product.

------
Tawheed
Clickable link: <http://braintrust.io>

------
rmc
You should try doing some A/B testing

------
pinksoda
You don't look at the camera even once during the whole video. It really
bothers me and reminds me of when I'm talking to a blind person and they can't
make eye contact with me because they can't see me.

~~~
Tawheed
I've gotten this feedback a few times, so you're not alone. This was my first
time doing a video like this, and I opted for the "look at the interviewer"
angle -- I think I need to redo it.

